# Remote control circuit board?



## S H R U G (Jan 8, 2009)

*00000000000*

0000000000000000000


----------



## TFT (Jan 8, 2009)

Gee I feel for you, did you really have to get out of the chair and walk all that way to the TV, bend down and press some buttons. Lifes a bitch.

Probably have to get a Universal remote as a replacement.


----------



## alexander (Jan 8, 2009)

S H R U G said:


> Inside a remote is there a chip that tells it to work on only one application? If there is how can I modify it to work on a diffrent telly? the reason is is that i've lost my remote and I wanted to watch TV, i've heard you can reprogram a remote, If you can, How?



Sometimes they just work on other televisions, give it a go. If not, I suggest you get a universal remote; you can modify your remote, but its not at all easy and would require having a few extra components sellotaped to you remote, after having soldered them to the PCB in your remote; not exactly practical. Not only that, you'd need to know the frequencies that your TV needs to receive for each of the signals and for that you'd need some extra testing equipment! So yeah, get a universal.


----------



## S H R U G (Jan 8, 2009)

TFT said:


> Gee I feel for you, did you really have to get out of the chair and walk all that way to the TV, bend down and press some buttons. Lifes a bitch.
> 
> Probably have to get a Universal remote as a replacement.



I can't change channels on the tv, also its stuck on Av2 which isen't dvd player or video player, Its the PS2 so I better start liking games.


----------

